# For Lease in NC?



## NC_minifarm (Jan 7, 2015)

While we're looking to buy, we'd like to pay down some student loans to make us look better to banks. We are a young couple, both working full-time, looking to get out feet wet in farming/self-sufficient. We have two dogs and a cat that would have to come with. We're looking for a house(mobile, stick, shack, whatever!) with 2+ acres to keep a market garden, chickens, rabbits and possibly goats. We're looking in the cabbarus, Rowan, stanly, and Iredell county areas of North Carolina. We can pay up to $800 a month plus utilities. We are willing to work on a larger operation for money off rent, if need be. I work from home 3 days a week, and he's in construction, so always home before 5. We're really just looking to work and live the country lifestyle!


----------



## spotteddogfarm (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi NC minifarm  
Did you ever find a place? We have 11.5 acres in Chatham county, NC that we want to lease or sell. Mostly wooded but some clear land, old farmhouse that needs some fixing. Very private but accessible to small towns and big cities. There's a thriving sustainable ag community in the area. Would be great for someone who is handy. Message me if you'd like details!


----------



## NC_minifarm (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks spotted offset! But I think with our current work opportunities, Chatham county is out of our commute range


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

we have a great spot in NE Rutherford co....9 acres, private, perfect for what you described....an hour from Hickory an hour from Charlotte....one hour from Asheville....


----------



## NC_minifarm (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey Gwithrow! Please pm with more information!


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

ok, I sent you a PM....


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

spotteddogfarm said:


> Hi NC minifarm
> Did you ever find a place? We have 11.5 acres in Chatham county, NC that we want to lease or sell. Mostly wooded but some clear land, old farmhouse that needs some fixing. Very private but accessible to small towns and big cities. There's a thriving sustainable ag community in the area. Would be great for someone who is handy. Message me if you'd like details!


Your inbox is full.


----------



## NC_minifarm (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry about that! I emptied it out. We've gotten some good leads so far, but we're sill looking!


----------



## NC_minifarm (Jan 7, 2015)

We're still looking - anyone else offering to lease?


----------

